# windows 8 rtl8188e problem



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

i have installed windows 8 on my sister's toshiba satellite c655d-s5130 and the taskbar indicator says it's connected but everywhere else says it's not, when i click on the indicator to try and bring up the wireless menu nothing happens, when i go to network and sharing center, it says that the computer is connected to any network, so i tried uninstalling the adapter in device manager but it just locks up and i have to force close it, what's going on?


----------



## bbearren (Jul 14, 2006)

Does Toshiba have a Windows 8 driver for the wireless adapter?


----------



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

unfortunately, only for Developer/Consumer/Release preview, i tried that, no luck, the setup doesn't even start, i can extract everything from the download package, but it won't run setup


----------

